# 2017 Martin Carbon featherweight!!!!!



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

This little bow has me excited! Same with the firecat kestrel!!!!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Firecat Kestrel*

Specs are awesome!


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

I see a Bowtech Carbon Icon but faster!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I'd love to see Martin become a player again.


----------



## justinm82 (Feb 18, 2012)

AK&HIboy said:


> This little bow has me excited! Same with the firecat kestrel!!!!
> View attachment 5261545


Kinda looks like a bowtech carbon rose copy


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

-bowfreak- said:


> I'd love to see Martin become a player again.


Amen!

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

How does that work? That is 100% a bowtech carbon knight riser.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

interesting, I too would like to see Martin make a comeback.


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

ohio.bow.addict said:


> How does that work? That is 100% a bowtech carbon knight riser.


That's what I was thinking too... looks like a straight up Bowtech Carbon riser. Are they paying royalties to BT for their riser and just putting Martin cams and limbs on it? Have BT and Martin entered into a partnership? Feed us some more info!!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I don't like plastic bows lain:


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Those pockets look xpedition like. Cams kinda do to...hmmm


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

CarbonWarrior said:


> That's what I was thinking too... looks like a straight up Bowtech Carbon riser. Are they paying royalties to BT for their riser and just putting Martin cams and limbs on it? Have BT and Martin entered into a partnership? Feed us some more info!!!


Does BT make their own "carbon" riser? Or does someone else make it for them? It would make more sense if it were the later.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Umm.....lain:


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

They both buy the riser blanks from the same Chinese manufacturer


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Topper1018 said:


> They both buy the riser blanks from the same Chinese manufacturer


Doesn't surprise me. Makes sense why they look so similar then.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

Topper1018 said:


> They both buy the riser blanks from the same Chinese manufacturer


 OR.... bowtech sold Martin the mold


----------



## Harley D (Feb 27, 2004)

Really like the looks of the new bows. The Inferno 33 and Hellfire were very good shooting bows last year. Now listen up Martin, bring back a few Target bows like the Razor X with Nitrous cams and I'll buy one tomorrow!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

These are all made in USA not overseas.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Who owns Martin?


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow really was pulling for martin but now after their 18 peice string/ cam system and now bowtechs bow mold... :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

Those martin bows look sweet best I've seen from any bow manufacturer yet.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

AK&HIboy said:


> This little bow has me excited! Same with the firecat kestrel!!!!
> View attachment 5261545


bow tech carbon knight/overdrive riser.


----------



## elkhunter77! (Jul 16, 2016)

rodney482 said:


> Who owns Martin?


Last I heard Diversis Capital owned them


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Wish they wouldve made the grip better. Thats the only reason I dont have an Overdrive


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

First new bow ever was a Martin . Hadn't shot one since but would like to see them as a player


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

Does it have split yokes at the top? Looks like it in the picture


----------



## biddz7x (Jan 14, 2012)

This bow was leaked like 6 months ago


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

bigblock534 said:


> Does it have split yokes at the top? Looks like it in the picture


The Kestrel cam is a cam and a half with a split yoke.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

I'll be shooting a firecat with kestrel cams for sure! I'm really liking the specs for a do all rig 33" ata and 3.8lbs with a 340+ ibo is right up my alley. 
And I like the fact this is made all in house at martin. The rotating mods are a plus for dealers and shooters.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

Man I like what I see! Might have to add a Martin to the stable!


----------



## RYTERA57717 (Nov 29, 2012)

The new Martin bows are awesome I have the Firecat
Lithium Ltd
Chameleon
They all shoot amazing
Have the featherweight on order.
Can't wait to get it!!


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Anyone know msrp on them?


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

A "Feather Weight" at 3.5 lbs?


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Sure would like to see a 35" model.


----------



## sjj1856 (Sep 23, 2014)

nontypical said:


> Anyone know msrp on them?


Firecat is $799. Don't know about the featherweight, but I would think it would be about the same.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Skeeter 58 said:


> A "Feather Weight" at 3.5 lbs?


It would put it at one of the lightest bows on the market, behind the Carbon Air by PSE, & Bowtechs Carbon Knight. I'd say it's a fair name.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

I'll find out the msrp on the carbon featherweight.


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

AK&HIboy said:


> I'll find out the msrp on the carbon featherweight.


Thanks.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

They can have the riser....just stay away from the bowtech limbs lol.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Carbon featherweight msrp $499 or as a package bow for $599! That's going to be hard to beat with those specs as a premium bow from $499!
With rotating mods and those specs dealers are going to love the carbon featherweight and customers are getting a big bang for there buck! Best bow to value of 2017 in my opinion.


----------



## sjj1856 (Sep 23, 2014)

AK&HIboy said:


> Carbon featherweight msrp $499 or as a package bow for $599! That's going to be hard to beat with those specs as a premium bow from $499!
> With rotating mods and those specs dealers are going to love the carbon featherweight and customers are getting a big bang for there buck! Best bow to value of 2017 in my opinion.


Wow!!! $499 they are out of their mind. Hopefully they can sell a lot of them. I had my eye on the firecat, but for that price, I may get the featherweight. Or both.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

sjj1856 said:


> Wow!!! $499 they are out of their mind. Hopefully they can sell a lot of them. I had my eye on the firecat, but for that price, I may get the featherweight. Or both.


it was probably very cheap to buy and paint all the leftover bowtechs...i wish they would just say they did it.


----------



## masterchef (Aug 6, 2007)

friedm1 said:


> it was probably very cheap to buy and paint all the leftover bowtechs...i wish they would just say they did it.


So true, smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Dang at $499 I may be able to live with the grip for a nice late season/backup bow.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

The grip is more rounded and not so square. Either way at $499 price point with those specs are going to be hard to beat for sure.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

That is definitely a Bowtech riser.
Maybe this means Bowtech finally got out of the carbon bows or they have a new riser design coming at the ATA show


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

friedm1 said:


> it was probably very cheap to buy and paint all the leftover bowtechs...i wish they would just say they did it.


Lol,no doubt! So now it's ok to use a riser from a competitor,put your limbs/cams etc on and introduce it as a new bow?


----------



## Abyss512 (Jun 24, 2016)

That just seems really shady that they're identical. Can't wait to hear the official reason for it.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

I asked the question on their page. No answer yet but they are saying the whole thing is being made in house...

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Martin FireCat kestrel cams 2017*

Martin 2017


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Carbon featherweight*

Martin 2017 Carbon Featherweight msrp $499 100% USA made all in house at martin in WA.


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

So does Bowtech make Martins risers? They do look the same.--BB


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

Cheesy seeing the same Bowtech riser, but kinda refreshing to see it in a split limb.

Sent from my S7 using TapaTalk


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Almost every company I can think of pays royalties to other companies for something. Darlington for cam use etc.... Why would this be different?


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

nontypical said:


> Almost every company I can think of pays royalties to other companies for something. Darlington for cam use etc.... Why would this be different?


And seeing as between martin and darting they hold 99% of said archery patents lol

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

It all looks good.

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

w8indq said:


> And seeing as between martin and darting they hold 99% of said archery patents lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


They're making a comeback by repackaging someone else's bow. It's not a strong start, it's was never even a flag ship bow.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

friedm1 said:


> They're making a comeback by repackaging someone else's bow. It's not a strong start, it's was never even a flag ship bow.


Who said it's a flagship?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

w8indq said:


> Who said it's a flagship?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


probably someone, i havent't spoken to everyone ever.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

A 6.5 bh shooting 348 IBO is strong. I wish them well and hope they become a major player again. If they need a little boost from another company until they can get up and running, so be it.


----------



## bsp5019 (Oct 1, 2007)

w8indq said:


> And seeing as between martin and darting they hold 99% of said archery patents lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Patent's only provide protection for 20 years from filling date. I'd imagine most of not all of Martin's worth while patents have long since expired.

I'd imagine one of couple scenarios contribute to the Martin/Bowtech riser. Bowtech discontinued the riser and sold the molds on the cheap to martin...or Bowtech (or whoever makes the riser for Bowtech) makes the riser for Martin. A lot of times its cheaper to subcontract out production than make in house. Giving the problems Martin has had in recent years (fire at production facility), I'd assume they're shopping this out. 

If you look at the riser, their are small/minute differences.


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

friedm1 said:


> They're making a comeback by repackaging someone else's bow. It's not a strong start, it's was never even a flag ship bow.


$499 for a flagship bow? Get real.


----------



## newbowthunder (Jan 21, 2012)

For $499 I'm going to look for a dealer 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

AK&HIboy said:


> Martin 2017 Carbon Featherweight msrp $499 100% USA made all in house at martin in WA.
> View attachment 5267993


I thought Martin had to outsource most of their machining/production due to the fire?


----------



## Peedy Wheels (Jan 16, 2016)

Certainly looking forward to shooting the new models.


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

For some reason that riser looks way better on that bow than it did on he carbon knight. Dont know why because they are the same riser. Nice looking bow at 499 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

At $799 for the Hellcat and $499 for the Feather Weight....one could buy two bows for just a bit more than the "flagship" of most companies.....I'll be looking to shoot these Martins, for sure..


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

novich69 said:


> $499 for a flagship bow? Get real.


get real about what? please explain in detail. my point is that this is a direct copy, not "borrowing" technology or paying royalties, and the bow itself was a low end bow. But this thread is basically saying that Martin is back and the proof is this copied bow that was a secondary offering from a company several years ago.


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

friedm1 said:


> get real about what? please explain in detail. my point is that this is a direct copy, not "borrowing" technology or paying royalties, and the bow itself was a low end bow. But this thread is basically saying that Martin is back and the proof is this copied bow that was a secondary offering from a company several years ago.


Its not their flagship bow! Thats whats real.Hoyt doesnt make their carbon riser,its made in China. If Martin is useing the same company as Bowtec to make their carbon riser,so what. Different cams and limbs,maybe it will stay in one piece without blowing up.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

novich69 said:


> Its not their flagship bow! Thats whats real.Hoyt doesnt make their carbon riser,its made in China. If Martin is useing the same company as Bowtec to make their carbon riser,so what. Different cams and limbs,maybe it will stay in one piece without blowing up.


just so were on the same page, im saying this is basically a copy of one of Bowtech's carbon bows. I then go on to state that its not even one of their flagship bows.

then you go on to state that yes, its a copy but they will probably make the same bow better several years later? agreed? good.

please confirm this is in fact real.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

newbowthunder said:


> For $499 I'm going to look for a dealer
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Martins Web site has a dealer locater, message me if you need help finding a dealer I'll help you locate one. I'm wanting one myself for back pack hunts!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

I got a FireCat with kestrel cams on order and will do a full review with pictures once I get it. The FireCat at $799 is in my opinion the best bow per dollar out. And with a 33" ata and only 3.8 lbs with a 340+ it's got everything I want in a bow!


----------



## skidge (May 3, 2014)

I will tell you, The new Kestrel cams are awesome. I put them on my Hellfire 35 and now have them on my condor, Very smooth, very adjustable, Limb stops on top and bottom, I just love them. I have not shot the featherweight YET but I will. Last year they tried to pretty much make the same bow for the same price called the Carbon Vapor. Almost every one of them was returned to the factory because the risers were not strong enough to withstand the lateral torque that happens when you pull the cables to the side on a fast cam. This resulted in twisted risers. This resulted in changing the formula of the material to include a higher percentage of carbon to be used. So this is their new design. Geez for $500 you gotta try right? I will say even if it is the exact same riser as the bowtech it should still feel and perform different. They dont use the same cams, that's what gives you your "feel" To clear things up Martins are made in USA, actually cheaper than outsourcing to China for them, however their machine shop did burn down so they are outsourcing to local machine shops near them all within driving distance. This is good and bad. bad-harder to protoype and tweak new designs. good-they dont have the cost of ownership for them expensive machines. For all the doubters of Martin this year, go out and shoot a Firecat with Kestrel cams. Bet you cant say that you don't like it.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

You need a lot of carbon fibers in that plastic. lain:


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Good for Martin, I really like the looks of the Fire Cat. The carbon/plastic bow.... no thanks.


----------



## newbowthunder (Jan 21, 2012)

AK&HIboy said:


> Martins Web site has a dealer locater, message me if you need help finding a dealer I'll help you locate one. I'm wanting one myself for back pack hunts!


THANKS AK I'LL LOOK INTO IT.
I HOPE TO FIND A DEALER IN NOR CAL. I DON'T MIND DRIVING COUPLE HOURS EITHER.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

friedm1 said:


> just so were on the same page, im saying this is basically a copy of one of Bowtech's carbon bows. I then go on to state that its not even one of their flagship bows.
> 
> then you go on to state that yes, its a copy but they will probably make the same bow better several years later? agreed? good.
> 
> please confirm this is in fact real.


Show proof that Martin is using Bowtec risers and I will accept it as fact. Put any companies limbs on a bowtec and you will improve that bow.Fact.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

newbowthunder said:


> THANKS AK I'LL LOOK INTO IT.
> I HOPE TO FIND A DEALER IN NOR CAL. I DON'T MIND DRIVING COUPLE HOURS EITHER.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


No problem I'm sure there is but if you run into difficulties finding one I'll gladly help.


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

novich69 said:


> Show proof that Martin is using Bowtec risers and I will accept it as fact. Put any companies limbs on a bowtec and you will improve that bow.Fact.


Have you looked at the pictures posted?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

novich69 said:


> Show proof that Martin is using Bowtec risers and I will accept it as fact. Put any companies limbs on a bowtec and you will improve that bow.Fact.


Just look at it, either using it or did an exact knock off. Also Martin had its fair share of limb explosions over the years. Seems things got better in 09 though. Hopefully bowtech will get their issues figured out someday, maybe the in house limbs will be the ticket. 

That said, good price regardless. Will probably do well with these.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Are those binary ? Kinda looks like it has a split yoke on the top but might be my eyes seeing things?


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

At first I was like LOL!!! Then I saw that it had split limbs, yoke and $500! Wow!! I'll blow $500 to try it! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

bighunterguy said:


> At first I was like LOL!!! Then I saw that it had split limbs, yoke and $500! Wow!! I'll blow $500 to try it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think allot of guys and gals are going to see the specs to value and not be able to pass up the carbon featherweight. If you need help finding a dealer message me I'll help you locate the nearest dealer.


----------



## newbowthunder (Jan 21, 2012)

AK&HIboy said:


> No problem I'm sure there is but if you run into difficulties finding one I'll gladly help.


Found couple less then 50 miles from me. Also found a dealer but Google maps shows a home. Maybe a guy decided to open a part time shop??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

bighunterguy said:


> At first I was like LOL!!! Then I saw that it had split limbs, yoke and $500! Wow!! I'll blow $500 to try it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree 100% . Gonna be hard to beat that bow for $500. If I didn't just buy a backup to my Denali I'd have bought this instead.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

newbowthunder said:


> Found couple less then 50 miles from me. Also found a dealer but Google maps shows a home. Maybe a guy decided to open a part time shop??
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I'm not sure but I'm glad you found a few dealers!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> I agree 100% . Gonna be hard to beat that bow for $500. If I didn't just buy a backup to my Denali I'd have bought this instead.


Agree! I'll be getting one just for back pack trips. The FireCat kestrel might nudge it out though for me at 33" and 3.8 lbs! I still want a carbon featherweight just because though lol.


----------



## cornfuzed (Aug 7, 2009)

..just wish the kestrel cams also came in left hand.... we left handers are out of the kestrels now...


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Seeks like a awesome affordable bow


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

I will be stopping by their booth at the ATA show. Will get some on order so anyone looking for one hit me up after January 10th as I will have some coming. If you want to order ahead of time PM me.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

The FireCat kestrel can be ordered online at Martins Web Store for $859 BUT** if you go through a dealer they will around $50 cheaper! This helps get more dealers sales even if you order through a dealer online, so find your nearest martin dealer or online dealer!!!


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

AK&HIboy said:


> The FireCat kestrel can be ordered online at Martins Web Store for $859 BUT** if you go through a dealer they will around $50 cheaper! This helps get more dealers sales even if you order through a dealer online, so find your nearest martin dealer or online dealer!!!


Maybe I should apply to be new zealand distributor lol

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

w8indq said:


> Maybe I should apply to be new zealand distributor lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I'm sure with the prices to buy bows from the states the carbon featherweight would be a huge hit with its extremely apealing price point in NZ.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

That's what I'm thinking seeing as the carbon icon sells bare for 1200 from memory

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

cornfuzed said:


> ..just wish the kestrel cams also came in left hand.... we left handers are out of the kestrels now...


No left hand cams? That is bs, doesn't surprise me though with Martin.


----------



## newbowthunder (Jan 21, 2012)

cornfuzed said:


> ..just wish the kestrel cams also came in left hand.... we left handers are out of the kestrels now...


Wait no lefthand?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

w8indq said:


> That's what I'm thinking seeing as the carbon icon sells bare for 1200 from memory
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


No way.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> No way.


Got to factor in exchange rate, customs duties, tax, and shop overheads. Just about every flagship bow is 1900 odd

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

I really want to shoot these bows. They look awesome. It's about time someone priced "carbon" as it should be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

w8indq said:


> Got to factor in exchange rate, customs duties, tax, and shop overheads. Just about every flagship bow is 1900 odd
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


That what I was thinking with all the fees to get bows to new Zealand the carbon featherweight would be perfect for a awesome bow with great spec's at a far better price than many comparable speced bows.


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Otdrsman85 said:


> Have you looked at the pictures posted?


Tell u guys what... why not everyone chill! Take a moment again to look at the pics of the two bows side by side. OK... YES... the cutouts look the same. The overall shape looks the same. Without spending a lot of time looking at it... it looks identical. Now... wait... what's that? Limb angle? Huh? Ohhh...... yessss.... I see it. OK... so, limbs are at a different angle. Hmm... what's that mean to us? That means, if you look again... you'll see the ears on the riser that contain the limb pockets are a different size.... hmmmm Wat else u say? Oh... the shapes near the riser window are ever-so-slightly different? Ahhh.... yes.... I see that too... Yeah. Guess I was just so eager to jump on that bandwagon and try to tear down a company trying to make their comeback. U dont like it? Dont buy it! Look at the Carbon Knight and Carbon Rose. Probably the best selling Bowtechs in years.... wonder yet why they havent made any MAJOR modifications to them? Oh yeah... because they work, and work WELL! I'd rather shoot a Carbon Knight than any of their flagship bows. So, yeah... why not everyone take a chill pill. Not sure what's getting worse... the behavior in ArcheryTalk, or the behavior in the motorcycle riders forum I am about to leave because of immature behavior! Why dont we all focus on getting back to helping each other out, please?!


----------



## newbowthunder (Jan 21, 2012)

CarbonWarrior said:


> Tell u guys what... why not everyone chill! Take a moment again to look at the pics of the two bows side by side. OK... YES... the cutouts look the same. The overall shape looks the same. Without spending a lot of time looking at it... it looks identical. Now... wait... what's that? Limb angle? Huh? Ohhh...... yessss.... I see it. OK... so, limbs are at a different angle. Hmm... what's that mean to us? That means, if you look again... you'll see the ears on the riser that contain the limb pockets are a different size.... hmmmm Wat else u say? Oh... the shapes near the riser window are ever-so-slightly different? Ahhh.... yes.... I see that too... Yeah. Guess I was just so eager to jump on that bandwagon and try to tear down a company trying to make their comeback. U dont like it? Dont buy it! Look at the Carbon Knight and Carbon Rose. Probably the best selling Bowtechs in years.... wonder yet why they havent made any MAJOR modifications to them? Oh yeah... because they work, and work WELL! I'd rather shoot a Carbon Knight than any of their flagship bows. So, yeah... why not everyone take a chill pill. Not sure what's getting worse... the behavior in ArcheryTalk, or the behavior in the motorcycle riders forum I am about to leave because of immature behavior! Why dont we all focus on getting back to helping each other out, please?!


Well said carbon 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*2017 Martin FireCat Kestrel Cams*

This is the bow that honestly excites me the most, a 33" ata bow and 3.8lbs and a 340+ ibo at its price is to good to pass up. The looks are subtle and refined. Rotating mods from 26.5-30" and all American made. I think allot of shooters are going to be heading to dealers to try the featherweight and FireCat if anyone lives close to the medford OR area and wants to try a FireCat with kestrel cams message me we can meet at one of the 3 local indoor ranges do you can shoot it!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Pic*

Great specs & Good looks


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

bowhuntermitch said:


> It would put it at one of the lightest bows on the market, behind the Carbon Air by PSE, & Bowtechs Carbon Knight. I'd say it's a fair name.



Yes that's what I was getting at. Pretty dang light IMO.


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

CarbonWarrior said:


> Tell u guys what... why not everyone chill! Take a moment again to look at the pics of the two bows side by side. OK... YES... the cutouts look the same. The overall shape looks the same. Without spending a lot of time looking at it... it looks identical. Now... wait... what's that? Limb angle? Huh? Ohhh...... yessss.... I see it. OK... so, limbs are at a different angle. Hmm... what's that mean to us? That means, if you look again... you'll see the ears on the riser that contain the limb pockets are a different size.... hmmmm Wat else u say? Oh... the shapes near the riser window are ever-so-slightly different? Ahhh.... yes.... I see that too... Yeah. Guess I was just so eager to jump on that bandwagon and try to tear down a company trying to make their comeback. U dont like it? Dont buy it! Look at the Carbon Knight and Carbon Rose. Probably the best selling Bowtechs in years.... wonder yet why they havent made any MAJOR modifications to them? Oh yeah... because they work, and work WELL! I'd rather shoot a Carbon Knight than any of their flagship bows. So, yeah... why not everyone take a chill pill. Not sure what's getting worse... the behavior in ArcheryTalk, or the behavior in the motorcycle riders forum I am about to leave because of immature behavior! Why dont we all focus on getting back to helping each other out, please?!


Limb angle could be a little different but it would be due to the pockets/rockers. Its obvious the risers are near identical, there is no reason to get your panties in a wad. I still would like to try one.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Getting excited the ATA show is soon and we should be able to see more pics of both the FireCat and Featherweight! Exciting time of year for the archery community.


----------



## riv96 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm not the guy who purchases the latest and greatest. Usually buy last years model or older to save some dollars. With that being said Martins new lineup has given me the itch to spend some money on a 2017 model. All of my bows are 33+ ata and the featherweight looks like what I need for a lighter compact bow. I have 4 martin bows in the house and can't wait to add another one. Came close to buying the inferno but didn't need another 33" bow. Glad I waited now that there new lineup is out.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

riv96 said:


> I'm not the guy who purchases the latest and greatest. Usually buy last years model or older to save some dollars. With that being said Martins new lineup has given me the itch to spend some money on a 2017 model. All of my bows are 33+ ata and the featherweight looks like what I need for a lighter compact bow. I have 4 martin bows in the house and can't wait to add another one. Came close to buying the inferno but didn't need another 33" bow. Glad I waited now that there new lineup is out.


I hear ya the featherweight at the price point with its specs is to good to not grab one. I love 33"+ ata for my do all rigs but a little compact fireball for long mountain hikes chasin elk has me wanting the featherweight! Between the FireCat kestrel and Featherweight I'd be covered for all my bow needs.


----------



## RYTERA57717 (Nov 29, 2012)

If anyone wants a featherweight or firecat
I have some coming.
Firecat I have right now.


----------



## cornfuzed (Aug 7, 2009)

newbowthunder said:


> Wait no lefthand?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Not that i am aware of in Kestrel cam configuration as i had asked about the kestrels in left hand for firecat

Per J3ster

As of right now, the Kestrel is only available for RH. Could change, but the only cams in LH right now are the Smokes and M4 Symmetry cams. It's easy with those cams, because you can flip them - to make Smokes LH, you just swap top to bottom. That doesn't work with the cam-and-a-half style of the Kestrel; separate LH versions need to be made.


I dont know if smoke and m4 are avail in this bow or not but maybe if more interest was shown they would make them. I dunno.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

cornfuzed said:


> Not that i am aware of in Kestrel cam configuration as i had asked about the kestrels in left hand for firecat
> 
> Per J3ster
> 
> ...


I'll find out!


----------



## cornfuzed (Aug 7, 2009)

That would be great, thank you. If they do kestrels for left handed shooters... I would be a new martin owner :teeth:


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

cornfuzed said:


> That would be great, thank you. If they do kestrels for left handed shooters... I would be a new martin owner :teeth:


With the holiday weekend it might take another day but I will find out. I don't think the kestrels will be offered in left hand but I hope I'm wrong. I'm hoping the new carbon featherweight will be offered in left hand but we will see. Thanks


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Well their not gonna do it with that fake plastic carbon bowreck...


[QUOTE=


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> I really want to shoot these bows. They look awesome. It's about time someone priced "carbon" as it should be.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure this Featherweight is a great shooter, but let's remember that Martin and Bowtech 'carbon' risers are more along the lines of a thermoplastic injection with carbon fibers added, compared to a true Carbon riser like PSE or Hoyt and thus, the huge price differences.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Exactly. These ARE NOT true carbon risers. Mostly resins and plastic ...


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

spike camp said:


> I'm sure this Featherweight is a great shooter, but let's remember that Martin and Bowtech 'carbon' risers are more along the lines of a thermoplastic injection with carbon fibers added, compared to a true Carbon riser like PSE or Hoyt and thus, the huge price differences.





THE ELKMAN said:


> Exactly. These ARE NOT true carbon risers. Mostly resins and plastic ...


I said "carbon" for a reason, but congratulations I guess being right about carbon vs. "carbon". 

I was referring to bowtech originally wanting flagship prices for the "carbon" (plastic) overdrive. 

And let me go ahead and clarify because I'm sure the experts will hound this too. Bowtech does offer some of their "carbon" bows around this price point, but they have inferior cam systems to the ODB. Apples to apples the featherweight is (on paper) better than the carbon overdrive for 500 less dollars. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> I don't like plastic bows lain:


:mg:


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

At this time the kestrels are right hand only and the carbon featherweight as well, but* Martin said they amount of buzz on this bow coupled with feedback at the ATA might change that plan to do leftys as well. So please don't get upset yet as most manufacturers make lefties late anyhow Im hoping you guys will see left handed models as well. I think the dealers feedback will be good on this bow Wich will help tremendously in that decision.


----------



## J3ster (Sep 16, 2016)

Harley D said:


> Really like the looks of the new bows. The Inferno 33 and Hellfire were very good shooting bows last year. Now listen up Martin, bring back a few Target bows like the Razor X with Nitrous cams and I'll buy one tomorrow!


Target bow coming in '18 . . . . :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## J3ster (Sep 16, 2016)

Topper1018 said:


> They both buy the riser blanks from the same Chinese manufacturer


Martin's carbon risers are all made domestically, not China. Every part on each Martin compound is domestic product, including even the bolts. What isn't made in Washington state is made in California. Buying foreign products for your "Made in America" bows is a mistake one can only make once . . .


----------



## J3ster (Sep 16, 2016)

friedm1 said:


> it was probably very cheap to buy and paint all the leftover bowtechs...i wish they would just say they did it.


Though the design is obviously recognizable, no parts came from Bowtech or their supplier.


----------



## J3ster (Sep 16, 2016)

Bourbon Boy said:


> So does Bowtech make Martins risers? They do look the same.--BB


No sir. These are Martin's risers, though the design is nearly the same.


----------



## J3ster (Sep 16, 2016)

friedm1 said:


> probably someone, i havent't spoken to everyone ever.


Martin's flagship bows in '17 are the FireCat and HellFire. The Featherweight is a great value option, getting you a carbon hunting bow with Martin's fastest cam that shoots nicely for a $499.99 price tag, or $599.99 as a package. The FW was never meant to be a flagship product :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Would like to see a video review on one of these


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Duckman89 said:


> Would like to see a video review on one of these


I keep searching for a good video as well.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

As soon as I get my FireCat with kestrel cams I will do a review.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Duckman89 said:


> Would like to see a video review on one of these


I will get a video up as well.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks looking forward to it


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

No problem the FireCat kestrel is pretty much perfect specs in my opinion, good ATA 33" and light 3.8lbs with a 340+ ibo and 6.5 brace hieght at a few hundred less than any other Flagship* bow available!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

LTD and FireCat lefties (with Smoke cams) will be available to ship shortly. HF, Mist, FeatherWeight, and FireCats in Kestrel won’t have LH available. The smokes cams have had great reviews and good speeds for leftys intrested. If you have any questions feel free to ask away or message me I'd be glad to help anyway possible.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Martin just posted a review of the firecat with kestrel cams!
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dFegNcQ44C8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

61# 29" 316grain arrow only 278?


That arrow should be moving at about 330 fps. .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Yikes, 278 at 61lbs 29 inch draw with a 319 grain arrow. I hope he made a mistake on that video or I misunderstood what he said because that's 48 fps too slow.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that is supposed to be 350g arrow not* 316 as his other reviews on speeds were with a 350g arrow, I think I simple mix up with numbers was made.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Here are some other speeds same specs, 2017 speeds with smoke cams kestrels will be pretty close but a tad smoother draw curve.

All bows were shot at 29/60
350 grain arrow....
Firecat. 308 fps
Lithium Ltd 306
Chameleon 275
Pretty impressed with these numbers.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

AK&HIboy said:


> I'm pretty sure that is supposed to be 350g arrow not* 316 as his other reviews on speeds were with a 350g arrow, I think I simple mix up with numbers was made.


He said 278 fps @ 29" and 61lbs. Even if the arrow was 350 grains and not 316, the bow still came in close to 40fps under IBO. . . Heck even with a 416 grain arrow @ that speed, it would be 20fps below IBO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Martin is using Gordon Glass limbs as well as all USA made parts even bolts! This is something all manufacturers should be doing with the hard earned money we spend on bows, we deserve top shelf materials, with Martin in 2017 you get just that, and at a lower price point than other Flagship products. Martin is doing all the right things to assure they are producing the best quality bow they can give you. Quality control has tremendously upped thier standards and bows are being tested well beyond most normal wear and tear anyone puts on a bow.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> He said 278 fps @ 29" and 61lbs. Even if the arrow was 350 grains and not 316, the bow still came in close to 40fps under IBO. . . Heck even with a 416 grain arrow @ that speed, it would be 20fps below IBO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will find out more information on the specs and speeds and get back to you with the numbers, if I can't find the info as soon as I get my FireCat with kestrel cams I will run it through the chrono and post the results. I think there were some mix up on numbers in the video like I mentioned above as the smoke cam speeds were much different and the kestrels are not too far behind the smoke cams speed wise and offer a better draw curve.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

AK&HIboy said:


> I will find out more information on the specs and speeds and get back to you with the numbers, if I can't find the info as soon as I get my FireCat with kestrel cams I will run it through the chrono and post the results. I think there were some mix up on numbers in the video like I mentioned above as the smoke cam speeds were much different and the kestrels are not too far behind the smoke cams speed wise and offer a better draw curve.


Thanks. The firecat with the kestral cams is very appealing specs and looks wise. Hope there was a major error in the video posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biddz7x (Jan 14, 2012)

sawtoothscream said:


> Just look at it, either using it or did an exact knock off. Also Martin had its fair share of limb explosions over the years. Seems things got better in 09 though. Hopefully bowtech will get their issues figured out someday, maybe the in house limbs will be the ticket.
> 
> That said, good price regardless. Will probably do well with these.


Not to hijack the thread but didn't they say their limbs were made "in house" like 3 years ago as well. Ha!


----------



## riv96 (Dec 19, 2013)

AK&HIboy said:


> I will find out more information on the specs and speeds and get back to you with the numbers, if I can't find the info as soon as I get my FireCat with kestrel cams I will run it through the chrono and post the results. I think there were some mix up on numbers in the video like I mentioned above as the smoke cam speeds were much different and the kestrels are not too far behind the smoke cams speed wise and offer a better draw curve.


Please do AK, would like to see a review from someone else other than huntingfishingusa. Thanks.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

biddz7x said:


> Not to hijack the thread but didn't they say their limbs were made "in house" like 3 years ago as well. Ha!


I'm not sure on 3 years ago, but I'm positive this year limbs 2017 are Gordon Glass as that came straight from Martin, Wich we all know, limbs dont get any better than Gordon Glass. Martin took a look at what needed improved on, from feedback from dealers as well as customers and internal results and looked to fix them for the 2017 line up from limbs to beefier cam design, tighter quality control,more vigorous and torturous product testing,to all USA made parts even bolts, and upped thier customer support back to what martin was known for years ago. Martin truly took a new approach to getting better quality bows and customer service and assuring this line up was thoroughly tested before launching and keeping a very respectable price point anyone would appreciate.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

riv96 said:


> Please do AK, would like to see a review from someone else other than huntingfishingusa. Thanks.


You can count on it, and I'll get some pictures posted as well. I'm really excited about this bow and the specs and price for a flagship bow are un heard of these days, I think a ton of people are very interested as well and I'd be glad to help others out with seeing more info on the FireCat kestrel.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

Something isn't right in that review. He says they tested it at 29" 70lbs and got 319 but he backs it down to 29" 61lbs and gets 278? You aren't going to lose 41 fps but only dropping draw weight 9 lbs. Better check that chrono


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Agree I watched it a few times and the numbers sounded like they got mixed up,easy to do and probably didn't catch it, I know the first time I watched it I was confused on the numbers, I'll get some info on the specs and speeds.


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

I cant watch his reviews they r horrible. Looking forward to your review AK. Ive been a long time Martin fan hoping the best for them but wish they would come out with a new binary cam. Revamping of Nitro cams that have been out for 6 years is not making me wanna buy one. My sig used to have nothing but Martins in it I had 11 at one time.


----------



## cornfuzed (Aug 7, 2009)

i would love to see comparisons between the smoke and kestrel cams on the featherweight. Did they happen to mention a timeframe for Lefties on featherweight and smokes AK? Thank you for following up on the info for the featherweight too!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

cornfuzed said:


> i would love to see comparisons between the smoke and kestrel cams on the featherweight. Did they happen to mention a timeframe for Lefties on featherweight and smokes AK? Thank you for following up on the info for the featherweight too!


I have not heard anything on time frames for lefties but I'll keep checking on info and add the info as I get it.


----------



## J3ster (Sep 16, 2016)

biddz7x said:


> Not to hijack the thread but didn't they say their limbs were made "in house" like 3 years ago as well. Ha!


Limbs are not made in house. Limbs are all Gordon Glass - just painted and dipped in house. Martin definitely learned to design and build the other components of the bows, but leave the limbs to glass professionals! :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

cornfuzed said:


> i would love to see comparisons between the smoke and kestrel cams on the featherweight. Did they happen to mention a timeframe for Lefties on featherweight and smokes AK? Thank you for following up on the info for the featherweight too!


LH LTDs and Chameleons can ship now, LH FireCats are a month or two out. No plans for 2017 for Mist, HellFire, or Featherweight to be LH. But I will tell you spec wise the FireCat with kestrel cams is the better bow, only 3oz heavier but you gain stability from the 3" longer ATA and is still a very appealing price of a hundred or more less than other Flagship bows, that's the best flagship price out with some the best spec to dollar available. 

Before you count out a FireCat let me get you some pictures and speeds from my bow when it gets here. You can message me and I'll get you my cell number and you can fire away questions on the firecat once I get it. I think you will be impressed by the FireCat with kestrels.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*2017 module Charts*

These will help out for guys doing thier own tuning.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Few more*

2017 mod charts


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Too bad no one can video someone shooting it at the show.


----------



## skidge (May 3, 2014)

what would you get from a video, just curious


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

AK&HIboy said:


> These will help out for guys doing thier own tuning.
> View attachment 5322393
> View attachment 5322401
> View attachment 5322409


Why so much redundancy with multiple mods and draw stop pos to get the same draw length?

Like Mod 5 and mod 9 for 29" draw. Are these just different let off positions?


----------



## RYTERA57717 (Nov 29, 2012)

I probably could video myself shooting my firecat or ltd


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

That would be great if you have the time to do it, I'll be doing the same once mine arrives.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Why so much redundancy with multiple mods and draw stop pos to get the same draw length?
> 
> Like Mod 5 and mod 9 for 29" draw. Are these just different let off positions?


Different cams on the same bow.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

One is the kestrel cams a hybrid system and the Smokes a binary cam system.


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

RYTERA57717 said:


> I probably could video myself shooting my firecat or ltd


Your at the show, you could video people shooting all of them. Just focus on the bow and keep the person out of it.


----------



## StringSlapped (Nov 22, 2014)

I got to meet J3ster last Friday at the local archery shop here while he was showing the 2017 lineup to the owner. He had everything there except for the featherweight. Shot the Firecat with the Kestrals, very nice and smooth. Fit and finish on everything was top tier, no defects or machining marks left over from manufacturing like the Martin of old (2008-2014 ish). I'm definitely adding a Firecat to the arsenal this year, nice to see Martin back at the top of their game.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

StringSlapped said:


> I got to meet J3ster last Friday at the local archery shop here while he was showing the 2017 lineup to the owner. He had everything there except for the featherweight. Shot the Firecat with the Kestrals, very nice and smooth. Fit and finish on everything was top tier, no defects or machining marks left over from manufacturing like the Martin of old (2008-2014 ish). I'm definitely adding a Firecat to the arsenal this year, nice to see Martin back at the top of their game.


Awesome! I think allot of guys/gals are going to be very impressed with the bows and shocked by the price.


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

This was one of my first stops at the ATA. I put 10 of the Carbon bows on order. If anyone is wanting one please PM to get on the waiting list. Thanks


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Some custom shop finishes*

ThE American flag pattern looks killer!


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

I shot the lineup at the show yesterday, the best shooting bow is without a doubt the carbon featherweight. I was pleasantly surprised to find out how sweet of a shooting bow it is. It has a generous adjustable valley and has that rock solid limbstop feel. It is very smooth and almost shock free at the shot. I think if martin has a chance for a comeback this is it!


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Newdiggings said:


> I shot the lineup at the show yesterday, the best shooting bow is without a doubt the carbon featherweight. I was pleasantly surprised to find out how sweet of a shooting bow it is. It has a generous adjustable valley and has that rock solid limbstop feel. It is very smooth and almost shock free at the shot. I think if martin has a chance for a comeback this is it!


How about the sound? Is it quiet?


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

How's the grip on the carbon bow compared to the carbon knight ? Is it as blocky? Or completely different. ? The fact that it's cheap and is a hybrid and has split Gordon glass limbs has me wanting to try it


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Carbon featherweight video 
https://youtu.be/z--4TxUQ764


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

nick060200 said:


> How's the grip on the carbon bow compared to the carbon knight ? Is it as blocky? Or completely different. ? The fact that it's cheap and is a hybrid and has split Gordon glass limbs has me wanting to try it


It has a more rounded back (not blocky/square shaped).


----------



## Don Francis (Aug 11, 2012)

I wish they made it in lefty.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Any idea when the carbon bows will be at dealers ?


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

nick060200 said:


> Any idea when the carbon bows will be at dealers ?


I don't have an Excact date but I will see if I can find out when they are shipping dealer orders and time frames on new orders.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

They look like nice bows. I was always considering the Bowtech Carbon Knight for the price, but a couple of my dealers stated that Bowtech was having an issue with some of their carbon bow risers twisting. Wonder if this would be a concern on these?


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Buddy of mine already has the American flag pattern









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## skidge (May 3, 2014)

Out West said:


> They look like nice bows. I was always considering the Bowtech Carbon Knight for the price, but a couple of my dealers stated that Bowtech was having an issue with some of their carbon bow risers twisting. Wonder if this would be a concern on these?


Martin ran into that problem last year with the carbon vapor, they solved with a stronger material.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Buddy of mine already has the American flag pattern
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That American flag pattern impresses me more every time I see it!


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

AK&HIboy said:


> That American flag pattern impresses me more every time I see it!


Yeah, it seems Martin has stepped up their game for this year

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

They for sure have. Addressed any issues there were or might have been and upped every aspect of martin for 2017. They had a plan and they are nailing every aspect of it and it shows, in the bows, and business practices.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

nick060200 said:


> Any idea when the carbon bows will be at dealers ?


Featherweight: no later than 3/31, but most likely next month. Standard orders after that will be 14 day order time frame and a extra 14 days for custom shop finishes!


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

For those of you looking I have them in stock now. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4956089


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

My buddy is the new south and mid west sales rep for martin. The new featherweight is a awesome little bow for sure

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

There's alot of plastic in the riser....That's how they are avoiding a bigger issue with bowtech
It flexes way to much...
I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole.
Save up and get another brand.
Everyone knows that every Martin model is full of issues.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

MI1 said:


> There's alot of plastic in the riser....That's how they are avoiding a bigger issue with bowtech
> It flexes way to much...
> I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole.
> Save up and get another brand.
> ...


Have you shot it? I have and for the money it's going to be hard to beat.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Bowfreak said:


> Have you shot it? I have and for the money it's going to be hard to beat.


Did the riser flex ?

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

I see them on eBay......From at archery but for $569-599.
Wouldn't buy a thing from that nut job....

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

MI1 said:


> I see them on eBay......From at archery but for $569-599.
> Wouldn't buy a thing from that nut job....
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Correction....Archery Hut.
I believe that is Migas's business...Lol
I'll pass !

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Bowfreak said:


> Have you shot it? I have and for the money it's going to be hard to beat.


I have to. And just ignore the ones that's talking out of their ass! Because he's obviously still hung up in the past. There isn't the first thing wrong with this bow. Granted, it might not be the specs that everyone likes, but there's nothing wrong with that bow. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

ridgehunter70 said:


> I have to. And just ignore the ones that's talking out of their ass! Because he's obviously still hung up in the past. There isn't the first thing wrong with this bow. Granted, it might not be the specs that everyone likes, but there's nothing wrong with that bow.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Lol..
Time will tell.
The odds are that it will have issues like there other products.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

MI1 said:


> Lol..
> Time will tell.
> The odds are that it will have issues like there other products.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


And what issues are you talking about?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

There are cam issues for sure. Likely will be riser and limb issues...A Normal Martin...again

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

MI1 said:


> There are cam issues for sure. Likely will be riser and limb issues...A Normal Martin...again
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


You mean like "every" other bow manufacturer has experienced? 
Keep hating hater. Smh

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Just a smartened up hater..Lol
The reviews on YouTube look good on the feather weight. For $499...Could be considered a steal.
Time will tell.
Martin should develop 3-4 carbon risers and that be there entire lineup. Be a industry first of having only carbon risers

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

ridgehunter70 said:


> You mean like "every" other bow manufacturer has experienced?
> Keep hating hater. Smh
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Also...Martin and bowtech have had way to many issues..
Ridge 70.....You know Martin bows have had way to many problems. You aren't going to bs anyone on here about it especially me with your hater comment and every manufacturer has went through it. That might be somewhat true....
The difference is that Martin keeps putting out products that have bugs in them still...The others fix them. Now bowtech and their limb issues...Lol..

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

I guess everyone has to talk smack on something to make them feel better. Some people. Carry on.
Smh

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

ridgehunter70 said:


> I guess everyone has to talk smack on something to make them feel better. Some people. Carry on.
> Smh
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Its not smack.....It's reality.
Real life, wake up man...SMH
Where the eff have you been???
I've been shooting Martins since 2006 and had many of there models, including a 08/09 firecat that kept having limb problems and in fact cut my hand, half my left arm all up. Fortunately Joel hooked me up with a new firecat after that. I've had some of there 2015 and newer models...Still not right.
Just do some research on here and other sites... You'll learn.
Martin isn't in the predicament there in by accident.
It's from piss poor design, quality control, testing and cheaply made materials.


Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

MI1 said:


> Its not smack.....It's reality.
> Real life, wake up man...SMH
> Where the eff have you been???
> I've been shooting Martins since 2006 and had many of there models, including a 08/09 firecat that kept having limb problems and in fact cut my hand, half my left arm all up. Fortunately Joel hooked me up with a new firecat after that. I've had some of there 2015 and newer models...Still not right.
> ...


I'm not saying they are not but to hear you talk, they are the only ones out there with problems. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

They might have something on the featherweight.....I kinda like it after hearing some reviews.
Might get another Mathews helium

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

ridgehunter70 said:


> I'm not saying they are not but to hear you talk, they are the only ones out there with problems.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


No there not the only ones. I did mention bowtech.
It's frustrating to watch year in year out with Martin.
Heck the Darton Maverick II is on the list.


Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

I would say only the strong survive but they've been in business for over 80yrs. Soooo
Anyway, off to work I go. I have more important things to worry about. Have a great rest of the day

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

ridgehunter70 said:


> I would say only the strong survive but they've been in business for over 80yrs. Soooo
> Anyway, off to work I go. I have more important things to worry about. Have a great rest of the day
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


They went out of business 4-5 years ago. 
A new Martin ownership and management team came in.
It's shaky.
Sooo

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

ridgehunter70 said:


> I would say only the strong survive but they've been in business for over 80yrs. Soooo
> Anyway, off to work I go. I have more important things to worry about. Have a great rest of the day
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Are you sure you have more important things to worry about....lol

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## NightWalkeR (Sep 11, 2016)

MI1 said:


> Did the riser flex ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Flex or no flex they had the Kestrels, and those as their predecesor the Ghost cams, can eat cable serving in some situations. Martin recommends 20 strand with .008 serving on the cables, 24 strand on string.

While they don't have Featherweight in the charts yet, look at the Firecat Kestrel diagram.
http://www.martinarchery.com/martin-string-diagrams/


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

buy once....cry once....Hoyt Carbon Defiant for the win


----------

